# Ryder Cup Stuff



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a RC question. If you are playing poorly, have been playing poorly for the past few weeks,and expect to play poorly for a few more weeks, do you accept a "playing" spot on the Ryder Cup team?

I know there are lot of "what ifs" involved. Just throwing this out for discussion.

My opinion is TV contracts will play a be part about who should play, and who should not. At least foe the American Team. Also, in the past players have played well prior to the RC, only to falter when their points were needed.

I am going with, if the player has earned a spot through previous play, then then go a head and play. However, if a player thinks their game is in the tank for the RC, then man up, and move a side....

My pick is the Euro Team by a 1/2 point. That's who I have my money bet on anyways.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There was a similar discussion on Morning Drive this morning. They were talking about whether someone like Mickleson should be picked, leaving out a bunch of other players who are currently playing so much better.

I sense in the media a certain amount of doubt over who should be on the U.S. team. I agree with your pick of the Europeans to win, but I think it won't be as close as 1/2 a point.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I was surprised at the last Ryder Cup that Tiger got a pick but he then went on to prove all the doubters wrong and had, probably, his best RC.

If I was the US Capt I'd pick the 12 straight from the rankings unless one of the guys filling one of the Capt's spots was off form. The fact that so few, if any, US players ply their trade on another tours makes it easier to determine who's form is genuine and can be measured against their fellow competitors on the tour.

Its a little harder for the European Capt, with guys playing on the US tour and the Asian tour. That said the European team is shaping up really well, although I'd like to see some form from Rory. The 2 picks I'd go for, for the European team would be Nicholas Colsaerts & Ian Poulter. Colsaerts is having an excellent season and in contention almost every week. Poulter is having a quiet season for him but is well up in the rankings, and as was seen in both the last 2 RC's he is always fired up for it.

Who to win? This season has seen some great performances on the US tour with several fringe players finally breaking through. Several of the senior European players are having quiet seasons, notably Donald & Westwood. That, plus home advantage suggests a strong US performance and the US by 4pts(?).


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

"There was a similar discussion on Morning Drive this morning"...gessh, I hope I am not turning into a golf journalist.:thumbsdown: Of course Mickleson is a good example. However, his presence on the team might have other latent, positive factors, even if his game is suspect. What I remember from the last time I watched the Morning Drive was the eye candy. 

I put my bet (money) on the 1/2 point because it had the highest odds. (14-1 against) The favorite points are 2-1/2 to 3-1/2 for the Euro team. I also put some money on Tiger going 4-0. Not that I think he will, but it is possible, and at 25-1, it might turn out to be money well spent. Win, or lose I will enjoy watching this contest.

Hobbit, that was a very good, informing post. I agree 100%. I have always enjoy reading your words on golf. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sitting here watching Morning Drive on The Golf Channel. They are talking to Annika about being selectecd as Assistant Captain for the European Solheim Cup team and it made me wonder.

Do you think a great female player could ever be selected as Assistant Captain for the Ryder Cup or President's Cup? How about a PGA player selected as Assistant Captain for a Solheim Cup team?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If such an opposite sex selection would create more fan interest, marketability, and sponsor monies for the event, then sure why not. Although historical golf traditions are not totally dead, monetary revenue is now the biggest driving factor in golf theses days. 


DennisM said:


> I'm sitting here watching Morning Drive on The Golf Channel. They are talking to Annika about being selectecd as Assistant Captain for the European Solheim Cup team and it made me wonder.
> 
> Do you think a great female player could ever be selected as Assistant Captain for the Ryder Cup or President's Cup? How about a PGA player selected as Assistant Captain for a Solheim Cup team?


----------

